# Hognominé: Etymologeine ov'a Prolombate, Cavanates IV & V



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hoofstuk Trzy*

"Smollendash, thee!" Betund reasons and loaves in the blacanop, angered Switt did apprehend the "vagabond Dibds! Vagabond and abscond thee to where I'te been and thou seenst the hand o' the Devil, yeigh you yorrand sight corpsicund!"
"It plent yorn faster'n 'at eh want 'Arp? Faster'n I could go there you was up and out to a site feratic as all seen sidings!"
"You, hurr'd, the hominent sons of Plibt at wing and that grandite playabade singl't the ties and ran far. Thery, thery, I lorm'd and you slunt away on the roads northwarts."
Suddenance, a speegus poppered ope and both went urways, simbling haft and like ribbons they were up gogsite leebs too fast for hubine ider.

And so 't was that Harp Swittleswidt did descint a motus more powerful on Frund Dibds for onnert, ound balling posinately begained penning notation so rinned with apesconce a reponite mightn'y covent and sing it a good ways to spotineers. Hu'nt elts, indeed, could even spark a bunky bassie and liberate the norbanorbal from their obertine homeister, such in ways th'unat could dearth it badwise? But let us ring it up and sing a log, ways a bit better than a rab tabbing in the corny bumpers, thake he. Sittertine thrit and writ, did he, a scubinous ritae for none but Mulk to see and stine it best bonce in that opurine wing, f'r 'Arp had writ a log to sing. Sing it did a moonish trice, scutterabend through sand and ice where Mulk did sit and stine aloud, whunts Freelk, andiubant, scry'd the clouds.

*De legende van Umbert. pars primate*

Umbert high high high on horse was made make to Walsnoad travel and spirited on by worms to wormy words at the earl. With early rather than dunky'vening, he'id lank arunt and soon 't was that upon his slaying the dog dragger he was stalwartsnoad made and much rejoining did comments. Defender of persons and woeful villagarines amid maven wave, a repunt f'lyea'nt, he did carry brakes for all the counties and clips. Early earl and dunky duke sayn't "do stay and ring about like nought, for's treble in land or out and mount about northish." Swumbert went on and on on on on on on on twenty forks and raisins for a pudding of vintage cliffs. And in that swarming slimy waste went he in with spoiled victories tweezers and a wrench and said 'dragon you *******!' to nothing did amount it and oblong before long was wrong twenty eight times four times. Walled up toady walnuts on the walls of the cave indicated that the walls of the cave indicated a direction that would lead to ended space in the end, and they didn't. Following behind this spectacled victoire Umbert was a plaintively plumbed goose eating good gravy with it too. Feast of kings that and after ward was cast did he blink a bit about a bend and buckle in fear at the fight coming his way in the hall there outside also. He couldn't see it but he could, resoundably expectating, image margarine imagine and see it slipping slipped up he went backwards in front of the table from a particular perspirate stole a purse and was out of dogs quintessensitive, and on a crumble horse crumbling upward in good time. That way he made the most of his evening.

It was not at this time that early earl did not decree that in fact he did and dunky duke much the same but with variation and in reverse, also later. Later on it was early morning and he saw it rise good about, early earl that was, yes nuts and butter all over there and a good seed bearing fruited bush on the land and did take in hand that fruit and pluck out a good sized handful for a rising ride now but before not so much. The birds were at the wrong why, though, and an honest beer could not make it in this town of rampant S. S. S. S. S. Somehow even now a good rain could come h'out of high Mount Able's rücker'd leads and cables and not even matter to Umbert's purview, blinky bill as it was. In a former life he had sold fictional children's books and they were not best pleased about this, but now he was a mastered chocolate ear and a what white wheatear too and maybe even a night or two in the inn in which you could sleep in until ten past two times twenty. Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalf past twunty twizzles. Seven minutes past 87 thousands and a just a single carrot of cake for the soliders at home from the war but estranged wife says "no, you cannot live here anymore for I am estranged now" and so the inn it is. And an oated oak grows in the back.

"Umbert, grey-vested hero of Norban and stalwartsnoad of Walsnoad Walsnoad Walnope Bison bison bison Brigade, and meant, well it was that you shouldn't have not should come here yesterwhere when? Yes. You shall undress a mighty chalice and head east, now." And he did.


----------

